# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Stains on Ceiling

## mandeep21

Hi Guys, I have some stains on the ceiling, how should I clean them? I did with a wet cloth, but it started showing more stains there.

----------


## droog

Unless there is a reason for the marks eg you touched it with something. Then it is probably something coming from underneath.
Ead the ceiling sealed with undercoat and how many top coats? 
Do yo have any leaks in the roof space ?

----------


## johnc

You could try sugar soap, however the fact that the stains are getting worse after cleaning I would suggest following Droog's suggestions. Look for leaks from above, if above is roof space it may be water getting in through a leak in the roof, if there is another floor above it could be a bathroom or pipe leaking. Plenty of possibilities including the remains of a departed rat (unlikely).

----------


## John2b

Assuming the source of the stain has been attended to, paint with sealer. Let dry. Paint with ceiling paint.

----------


## mandeep21

> Unless there is a reason for the marks eg you touched it with something. Then it is probably something coming from underneath.
> Ead the ceiling sealed with undercoat and how many top coats? 
> Do yo have any leaks in the roof space ?

   @Droog, 
thanks for your reply. Actually, there were flies' poop and I tried to clean with wet cloth, thought it would remove. But it is showing dark scratches. I am sure there is no roof leaking.  
@johnc, yeah I could give a try to sugarsoap. Thanks 
@john2b Thanks a lot

----------

